# Hand-Made Female Grim Reaper and Sickle



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

The Wings: (Already paid for!    )




























Again... Why? Because I can.  I am a quite serious Harry Potter fan, I don't care if you laugh, roll your eyes or snicker. I love Harry Potter. In the Deathly Hallows, Death has beautiful, black wings, and in many depictions of the Reaper, black wings are present. And, just in case, I do have a wand I purchased from Orlando Wizarding World of Harry Potter (Sirius Black's wand actually) and I will have it concealed in my robes JUST in case someone tries to curse me. I will be ready with Sectum Sempra. Nasty little jinx.


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

Now the cool part. 

The Sickle:

From pencil sketch to 1/8" thick aluminum. Someone might get hurt.



























































































PLASMA CUTTERS ARE COOL.

The larger blade still needs to be sharpened and polished. The back blade is sharpened and quite deadly I assure you. Still needs to be polished and I need to devise a "witty saying" with which I will translate to Latin and transfer to the top edge of the blade. Hopefully successfully. My original design had this swirlie thing, but I think it would be more appropriate with text that no one understands. More mystery.

Once the text is done, I need to cut it from painters tape (painstakingly) and transfer to the polished blade. I might just have a vinyl shop cut the letters, depending on how intricate it becomes. Then tape off the lower edge (as in the sketch) and spray paint the rest dark metallic silver. Two-tone blade.

The circles in the design will be cut out. I need to notch the staff, slide the blades in, and possibly spot weld them in place with small brackets, then wrap and cover it with black jewelry wire. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

I spent the better part of a day wandering in the woods to find just the right size and look. After using a standard dish scrubber sponge and hardwood floor cleaner, it was clean and smooth, then I got some spray varnish. I should have just bought a can of it and brushed it on... but the look I wanted was in a mega can, and too much money for something I will likely never use again.




















The wood is really cool up close. You can see parts where bugs burrowed and left trails. I'll get my good camera on it.

I got a bunch of fabric for my cloak. Last year we froze our butts off when we hit all the parties... so this time, I'm double-lining my cloak.










The outside is this cool, ripped effect, inside is a silk, fuzzy blanket material. I spray glued them together until they are sewn in place. It does stink a bit though. Hopefully it goes away. But I don't suppose Death smells pretty.

I have a bunch of black crushed velvet and have a lot of work to do! I'll try and get my nice camera for some more of the process, but I promise, we will have tons of finished photos!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Very, very nice job! I wanna see more!!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks amazing so far!


----------



## HowlingMadMurdock (Oct 5, 2011)

This probably isn't accurate as online translation can always mess up. But here goes. * "Exaro nex traho vos seorsum."* Which (depends where you translate it.) comes out as *"Till death pulls you apart."*

Yeah, That is what very little sleep makes you come up with. It's not great but also not bad. Also sounds a bit creepy, If you really think about the words.


----------



## wing (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh sweet! I want that blade!! 

I've been the Grim Reaper the last two years (it was fun) but I'm too short to really pull it off, so I've been keeping an eye out for a cheap pair of construction drywall stilts. 

I really like the makeup, I usually go for a covered face, but for a party it's perfect. My only advice is if you haven't finished your robe yet, go for layers, floaty, shredded, multi-shaded layers...

For example, "Tim" (from Monty Python and The Holy Grail) had great layers on his robe:


----------



## HowlingMadMurdock (Oct 5, 2011)

wing said:


> Oh sweet! I want that blade!!
> 
> I've been the Grim Reaper the last two years (it was fun) but I'm too short to really pull it off, so I've been keeping an eye out for a cheap pair of construction drywall stilts.


Check amazon, I just ordered a pair of 24"-40" Drywall stilts for $100 with free shipping. there's smaller sizes too for a little cheaper also. saw the reply pop up on my phone for some reason and had to let you know about it. 

Forgot in my last post, since I needed a nap. But everything's looking great! Especially the sickle, It's very scary looking. ((and pointy  ))


----------



## wing (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, too bad $100 is out of my price range these days  I'm hoping to find a drywaller who needs some quick cash (I work in the paint industry, so it's only a matter of time). I'm curious if your going to have any issues carrying around that cool but lethal looking scythe in public? 

speaking of naps... it's WAY past my bedtime! (I love this place already!)


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah I've been debating making a fake blade as well. But I don't think I'm going INSIDE any of the clubs. And if I do... One of the boys will be more than happy to wield the skythe. We are most excited to take pictures anyhow. Where we are going is a street full of clubs and people. So just walking around will satisfy our once a year exposure time.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks awesome so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Rxtorres (Sep 28, 2011)

Girl,you are very talented...I too cant wait to see the finished product...


----------



## wing (Oct 5, 2011)

When I made my blade I used thin plywood so nobody (read cops) could mistake it for something dangerous up close, and painted it black with a bloody silver edge. I also made it long and wicked so it still impressed 

`Wing


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally got some work done.

Here's the close-up pics of the staff:




























(yes, I'm using an excuse to show off my awesome halloween kitty)


Got my wings in!





































(more awesome kitty)


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

And I had to ponder on the cloak design for a while. I don't know how to sew or design clothes, but I'm quite proud of myself at this point. Ended up using graph paper and scaling the proportions of the fabric down... then going from there to see what works. I spent a lot of $$ on that fabric and didn't want to screw up!




















Everything is double-sided. (spray glue!) The cloak is lined on the inside with a fuzzy, silk blanket material, the sleeves are part crushed velvet and the hood is double-sided velvet with the fuzzy stuff in between to make it thick and heavy. Might have to put thin, metal wire in the hood so it does what I want though. 




















After the slaughter:
But she helped. Immensely.






























Right now everything is safety pinned together, but so far so good! Got a week and a half to finish! I would very much like to make a giant machete weapon for the Evil Red Riding Hood, but only if I have time. Still have a pumpkin to carve... sure, sounds silly, but I'm looking at a 8 hour carving here, not to mention the design time! But this year it will sport an Evo X and a dragon.


OH and I decided what to put on the blade...

"All that lives, must die." - Shakespeare

Omnes Viventes Moriendum

Wish me luck!


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

Dah. Double post.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Greikate said:


> OH and I decided what to put on the blade...
> 
> "All that lives, must die." - Shakespeare
> 
> Omnes Viventes Moriendum


Can't go wrong with the Bard. 

I look forward to seeing the finished costume.


----------



## SCATALIE (Oct 14, 2011)

The costume is looking awesome!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't take this the wrong way, cause I just adore your costume. Your clothing rocks! Wings kick ass! The blade is incredable, But that stick has just gotta go.
It's too straight, too boring and just doesn't fit the incredable blade you've fashioned (imo)

Personally, I think you should fashion your pole from metal, and make it just as crazy as that blade.  (And shaped more like a sickle)








You could add spikes or even weld/fab 2 pieces together to make it look like arm/leg bone.

Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## AmyCopp20 (Oct 20, 2011)

The costume is looking awesome


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Greikate said:


> I am a quite serious Harry Potter fan, I don't care if you laugh, roll your eyes or snicker.


Around here???? Who'd do that? (Especially when they see The Sickle)



Greikate said:


> PLASMA CUTTERS ARE COOL.


YES THEY ARE!!! And so's that blade! Well done!


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

No progress on on my weapon... but I did carve a pumpkin


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

HIGH RES


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

Every time I say I'm going to work on my costume I'm banished to the couch. Nice sinus infection... and now bronchitis. yay.
I'm going to try for Monday. Maybe we can dress up and hand out candy. I called off my sister, but we might have the Evil Red.
But who knows. If I have to wait till next year then so be it.

These are from Tuesday/Wednesday



















It's not attached yet, but it looks pretty bad ass so far!



















There's some parts I can definitely nit-pick at, but I was half in the bag trying to get it done, thinking we were going out Saturday, trying to rush, and head cold like woa.

Excuses excuses.

Either way, once it's done, it'll do some damage.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

yup, definitely bad ass, love it


----------

